# Mr Heater Big Buddy



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I bought a Big Buddy 18,000 btu heater from Walmart and will use it when I am sleeping.

(Way ahead of you....the vardo will have a 5 x 9 horse trailer vent. And just like in the tent with the wood stove a window by my head will be cracked open.)

Just wondering how long you can predict I can run on a 20lb tank or even a 1lb at various heat settings. I will be heating ~96 square feet at times below zero. Also has anyone used the fan on one of these, if so how long did it last on 4 DD batteries. (mine will run off an inverter to a deep cycle battery)

Thanks

Larry


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

never had the big buddy,but i did have the lil buddy and currently have the hunting buddy.

with the lil buddy and hunting buddy i can run on low for about 3 hours and high for about an hour

but the times are also temp dependent


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> never had the big buddy,but i did have the lil buddy and currently have the hunting buddy.
> 
> with the lil buddy and hunting buddy i can run on low for about 3 hours and high for about an hour
> 
> but the times are also temp dependent


Is that with a small 1lb propane container like you would use on propane torch?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

TheDuckMaster said:


> Is that with a small 1lb propane container like you would use on propane torch?


yes with the 1lb canistor

i only use colman tanks

ive tried other brands that were less expensive and have had problems with dirty fuel

i recently bought an adaptor to refill the small tanks off of a 20#cyl.

glad i do too,the small ones are right around $5 each,and i can refill them for less than a $1 each

last time i refilled my 20# cyl it cost less than $18 with tax and its clean fuel


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I would like to offer this advise. Be careful re-filling from 20lb tanks. Not as much as safety but be concerned with the transfer of dirt. I know from m Brother in law refilling his and using it in his Little Buddy Heater. He has ruined two until I talked to a heater repairman and he said he has seen allot that were ruined from dirt and refilling.

They refills may be fine for torches but not any propane appliance with an orifice and valves. Also there is a filter inside the 1lb supply and not on the bulk tank hook up. From what I have been told that filter clogs easily and is a pain to tear down and replace.

Hope this helps!

Larry


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

I have the big buddy heater, and I use it in my ice shack works very well. A one lb will last on high around 30-45 min. The 20lb tank is the way to go,seems like it lasts a lot longer. I get about 10 trips off a 20lb tank that's about 30 hrs. But I don't run it on high the whole time.
The fan is great if using it on high. And I get about 60hrs or more out of the 4d batteries


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

I got 8 nights at moose camp this year with the heater on low 95% of the time with a 20lb tank. That's average 6 hours per night. ~48 +/- hours.

It'll chew up two 1lb tanks in 6 hours on low.


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

Also, Make sure you get a hose with a low pressure regulator. It's a real pain getting it to burn without one.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

akiceman25 said:


> Also, Make sure you get a hose with a low pressure regulator. It's a real pain getting it to burn without one.


What was the temp outside and how large of an area where you heating?

I did buy the hose with the regulator Mr. Heater Recommended. I also purchased two filters. One as a backup. Ill be running mine of a 30 lb tank. I won two, However, I not sure if the 100lber is still certified. Its about 10 years old.

Also I bought mine at Wal Mart. One thing for sure here in the Upper Midwest States where I trap WalMarts are everywhere so if something I can get a replacement quickly I believe.

WalMart messed up on their shipments. I got a second one yesterday with a low pressure hose. Anyone need one. I paid $119.00 and I think $25.00 for the hose. I would be happy to split shipping to help out a fellow PT member. But you better hurry the leaves are falling and the money tree is about fruited out, I do see a couple of 20's and allot of 5' at the top though!


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

It was right around 30 degrees most nights, 2 nights dipped into lower 20s.

I was heating a 10x14 Kodiak Canvas tent.


----------

